# top bearing kits?



## biloxi tom (Sep 10, 2012)

hi biloxi tom here,
so here it is. i can't believe the cost of top bearing (pattern type bits) bits. do they sell bearing kits for 1/4" shaft bits? i am trying to put a semi circle on end of 2x4 so if i can't find a bottom bearing bit of at least 1 1/2" to use in my router table i figure i would template both sides and use a 1" top bearing bit and trim up (less than 1/16") from each side top and bottom and sand off what little variance there might be. could i just put a bearing on a straight bit or do i have to pay 20+ dollars for a bit (a low quality one at that i am sure)? do they make long (top or bottom) bearing bits that would trim 1 1/2" of pine? thanx to all thinking about this. have a wild and wonderful day!


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

biloxi tom said:


> hi biloxi tom here,
> so here it is. i can't believe the cost of top bearing (pattern type bits) bits. do they sell bearing kits for 1/4" shaft bits? i am trying to put a semi circle on end of 2x4 so if i can't find a bottom bearing bit of at least 1 1/2" to use in my router table i figure i would template both sides and use a 1" top bearing bit and trim up (less than 1/16") from each side top and bottom and sand off what little variance there might be. could i just put a bearing on a straight bit or do i have to pay 20+ dollars for a bit (a low quality one at that i am sure)? do they make long (top or bottom) bearing bits that would trim 1 1/2" of pine? thanx to all thinking about this. have a wild and wonderful day!


Try this.
1 pc 1/4" SH 2" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit | eBay


----------



## cmrm (Apr 26, 2012)

Whiteside Machine has a two flute # 2407 with a 1.5 cut length or # 2408 that has a 2" cut lenght. They are both bottom flush trim 1/2" shank bits. Also, if you wanted a template top bearing you could use # 3022 with a 1.5 cut lenght or # 3023 with a 2" cut lenght on a 1/2" shank as well.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have a lot of material to cut the Whiteside 2715 double bearing bit has a cutting length of 1-1/2". This is a 1/2" shank bit and much stronger/safer.


----------

